# Maxima engine swap



## jasekennedy (Jan 24, 2011)

Will an engine from a 2004 Maxima work in my 2000 Maxima?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes, people swap the 3.5 into anything from 3rd and 4th gen Maximas, even into Sentra SpecVs.


----------



## cwfalconfootball (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the 3.5 motor much better than the 3.0. i would deffinately suggest the swap.


----------



## Stequin (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't have an idea about the engine usage in Nissan Maxima. Earlier I got Maxima 2000.I used it for a while and then I own Maxima 2004. All of sudden my engine has got swap so I have tried using it of Maxima. Will it go for longer time.


----------



## eddy11 (Feb 15, 2013)

i want to install individual throttle body engine in 1996 maxima. can anybody tel me that which engine will fit perfectly and wat is the engine code.:waving:


----------

